# replaced battery, no sound from speakers



## DJfreed (Feb 27, 2006)

can anybody help with this problem? 
i bought an '04 Altima new, got a dead cell in my battery just two years in. car wouldn't get any power. i replaced the battery and everything works fine, except the speakers. the factory radio will power on, and i can flip through the stations, turn up and down the volume and flip through tracks on a CD. but no sound from speakers - not even "beeping" when adjusting audio settings. 
i took the negative cable off the battery and hooked it back up, checked fuses labeled "audio" under the dash and under the hood, both were fine. 
any suggestions? thanks for your help ... 
jason


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

dude.. i don't know what to tell you.. are you runing stock speakers ??? check the fuse ? make sure there aren't any cables unpluggued ?? anyway not even a year after i got my 04 altima i had to replace the battery and my boys at nissan service hooked me up with a new alternator cause i ruined it by running a 1200 watt amp with no CAP anyway .. i am not sure what you have in there but i will tell you the factory warranty and alternator.. SUCK.. bring it to the dealership.. how many miles on it ?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

^^^Listen to that man^^^You need to take that to the dealer, they should be able to troubleshoot it for you. My battery had a dead cell as well, so I went and got a Optima Red Top. Great battery, just kinda pricey.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i meant to say factory battery .. not warranty ooops.. i replaced mine with a nissan genuine battery but i got rid of my system because it was just too heavy..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> i got rid of my system because it was just too heavy..


 A little to heavy for the 2.5, I repeat one of my previous statements "trade it on a 3.5:thumbup: "


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> A little to heavy for the 2.5, I repeat one of my previous statements "trade it on a 3.5:thumbup: "


watson you know i wont get rid of my 2.5 any time soon!!! ha! bite me.. lol you VQ loser lol


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> watson you know i wont get rid of my 2.5 any time soon!!! ha! bite me.. lol you VQ loser lol


VQ loser !! How bout I pay the money for you to come to GA with your QR and we can let the final word be said on the track! OK, just playin'. :cheers: lol


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> VQ loser !! How bout I pay the money for you to come to GA with your QR and we can let the final word be said on the track! OK, just playin'. :cheers: lol


yuck u suck! lol you had to humiliate me like that in front of people ???? lol..ehh.. u win.. VQ's are the best...lol


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Have you ever consider checking the wire harness behind the head unit? Also, remember altimas have a stock amp, maybe it went bad!? Check the amp in the trunk to the right hand side under the high mounted center stop light. It should smell burn if it's burnt, or you can check for power getting to the AMP or if any signal is coming out of the amp. Also, check your fuses.. remember you have fuses under your dash and on the left hand side of your motor.


----------

